# Magnum Mini Sqounker on FT



## DoubleD (19/12/15)

https://www.fasttech.com/products/1/10019102/3976202-magnum-mini-styled-18350-mod-kit

 How cute is this little guy, way over priced though lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (19/12/15)

Hahahaha that is rather a cool trinket. 
Can see high school kids sneaking a vape in that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ernest (19/12/15)

This looks nice. I don't know how to use this yet, but if it was available locally it would probably be my first bf. $23 seems a bit cheep.


----------



## Pixstar (19/12/15)

I like the concept.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (19/12/15)

@DoubleD I thought R350 and free shipping seems a pretty good deal, all you need is a 18350 ( R140) some juice and you're good to go.
When you say overpriced, what were you comparing it to? 
..just curious as to other products, not trying to be critical.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD (19/12/15)

blujeenz said:


> @DoubleD I thought R350 and free shipping seems a pretty good deal, all you need is a 18350 ( R140) some juice and you're good to go.
> When you say overpriced, what were you comparing it to?
> ..just curious as to other products, not trying to be critical.



Not comparing it to anything really but I wouldn't pay 350 for it because there are far better things one could buy for that price. Have a close look at it, its cheaply made, I would bet that if it cost R50 to make, that would be a lot lol 

It's cute as hell though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH (19/12/15)

I like it - but there again I would . A very neat concept.
Dave


----------



## blujeenz (19/12/15)

DoubleD said:


> Not comparing it to anything really but I wouldn't pay 350 for it because there are far better things one could buy for that price. Have a close look at it, its cheaply made, I would bet that if it cost R50 to make, that would be a lot lol
> 
> It's cute as hell though


 I agree with some of your points, definitely a cast alloy, cheap , cute etc, but as a try out for squonking it seems up to it.
I was thinking my R350 is only going to get a proper EVOD at the best.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH (19/12/15)

Do you think any BF atty will fit or does it have to be the one that it comes with? Looking at the connection rather than the diameter.
Dave


----------



## DoubleD (19/12/15)

blujeenz said:


> I agree with some of your points, definitely a cast alloy, cheap , cute etc, but as a try out for squonking it seems up to it.
> I was thinking my R350 is only going to get a proper EVOD at the best.



For an extra 100 you could get the clone reo






Dont get me wrong though, I would buy this Magnum mini but only as a novelty pleasure. I'd rather buy 100ml of VM tropical ice in which I'll get more bang for my buck 
Other cool stuff for that money:
https://www.fasttech.com/products/3099/10014972/2712500-authentic-eleaf-ijust-2-2600mah-rechargeable
https://www.fasttech.com/products/3...terminator-18650-drip-nebulizer-vaporizer-kit
https://www.fasttech.com/products/3...ostick-styled-18350-mechanical-box-mod-w-mini
https://www.fasttech.com/products/3...entic-ud-bellus-rta-rebuildable-tank-atomizer
https://www.fasttech.com/products/3099/10011172/2044703-ragnarok-style-mechanical-mod

Some stuff I would buy for re-purpose diy projects
https://www.fasttech.com/products/3099/10015133/2910000-g4-2-18650-mechanical-box-mod
https://www.fasttech.com/products/3099/10015855/3609301-authentic-delight-joker-mechanical-box-mod
https://www.fasttech.com/products/3099/10014174/2587900-abaddon-box-styled-2-18650-mechanical-mod


----------



## Kuhlkatz (19/12/15)

DaveH said:


> Do you think any BF atty will fit or does it have to be the one that it comes with? Looking at the connection rather than the diameter.


@DaveH , Doesn't look like it. If you look at the photos on the Fasttech link, they mention a 510, but in fact seem to have a custom fitting on it :

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DaveH (19/12/15)

Kuhlkatz said:


> @DaveH , Doesn't look like it. If you look at the photos on the Fasttech link, they mention a 510, but in fact seem to have a custom fitting on it :


Thanks, I thought that as well.
Dave


----------



## Viper_SA (19/12/15)

If you want to simply get kick-statred in the squonking thing, Vape King still has the Terminator mod on sale for R300, including it's Atty. 10ml feed bottle and 18650 driven. I still use some of mine for doing lung hits.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar (19/12/15)

DoubleD said:


> For an extra 100 you could get the clone reo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This concept appeals to me https://www.fasttech.com/products/3...ostick-styled-18350-mechanical-box-mod-w-mini
Just wish it was regulated...


----------

